# Membership Cards?



## jeff (Apr 15, 2010)

A few members have recommended that we ought to have membership cards. The only suggested use I've heard is to get discounts at retail locations. Additional suggestions are welcome in this thread.

This poll is to help us decide if it's worth the effort to make these available. I envision these would be nicely printed and laminated.

Thanks to PrinterTom (Tom Henry) for creating these samples. If we decide to offer membership cards, we'd go through some type of process and a poll to select the most popular design. These images are just rough ideas from Tom.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking good! I voted.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the bottom one better, but just curious what is the purpose of these cards?  Is this for simply identifying each other, or does it get us some potential benefits like a discount at certain vendors?  Or is it just to be cool?

Seriously I am just curious.


----------



## chance (Apr 15, 2010)

Im not extremely active here but this would be of no use to me.  I have never heard of any of my local stores mentioning a discount based on this website.  If it is useful to others go ahead but don't go to too much effort unless someone can really use it.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the idea...The samples are both nice looking...If they have random #'s on them, they could also be used in drawing for the bash or other events.  Just another idea


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 15, 2010)

voted


----------



## Padre (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the idea as well.  Voted.


----------



## gwisher (Apr 15, 2010)

Are there any retailers that offer a discount to IAP members?  I know they do to the Woodworkers Guilde or the Woodturners Guild, but I have not heard of one for IAP if they did that would be GREAT!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 15, 2010)

Our local Rockler store, which is actually located in WoodWerks gives a 10% or 15% discount to IAP members.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 15, 2010)

There is one here in Columbus - they even made up our local chapter cards for us.


I pull up 20 windows and then read them - Mike, you beat me to the punch again.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2010)

Voted, I also like the idea of having a number or other way to identify them with the card. I can think of all sorts of applications such as group buy participation, contest entry, swap entries etc. Would be easy to just pass your member number on if that number could then be tied to contacting them. But even just for doing drawings.
As for the "Only if it is worth something now" Type comment. I guess you can keep setting back while others do the work to make it of value. Or get up and help out. Sorry if that sounded rough. It is nearly not as rude as I want it to be. Sorry but that whole how you don't contribute but want more than those that do have have been able to put together just does not set with me.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you Daniel, I was holding off voting until I understood the need for this.  Your post was simple and to the point, to help us grow.


----------



## rsmith (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm gonna agree with Daniel and a few others, at first there may not be much of a use for them, but it opens lots of possibilities in the future. Especially if there was an ID # that was tied to a members profile. Eventually that may pave the way for a few retailers to be WILLING to offer IAP discounts with some sort of assurance they were used by actual members. If each # had contact info (if the person was willing to submit it) that was kept out of public eyes in a secure database, then things such as bash prizes and stuff like that could be distributed by having the coordinator just submit the winners # to an administrator, and all the ship and contact info would be forwarded, aleviating the need for hundreds of thread posts and PM's trying to track everyone down...IMHO, for what it's worth


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 15, 2010)

Hummmmmmm if there's a ID #---that means personal info ----just something to think about.


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll pay for a card. I'll pay more for one stamped Life Member. Can they be plastic?

Why do the SF guys carry a coin or the 101st or any unit. I lost my wallet a couple years back and in addition to my original retired ID, I lost my I.O.O.B. membership card - value priceless. My card was plastic and issued by the Florida Chapter.

I worked with an Aussie Major, years back, instructing at Ft Rucker, AL. We attended a unit Hail and Farewell and as it rappped up I invited him for a couple of beers at my local hangout. Somewhere along the line I mentioned the I.O.O.B. and he pulled out his wallet and produced a dogeared scaloped card which read I.O.O.B. and his membership number was 100. The I.O.O.B. originated in Australia and their moto is "Illegitimus Non Carborundum".

It's a way to belong to a greater group.Something we forget in this world of me-me-me!

Count me In!!!!


----------



## DennisM (Apr 15, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Hummmmmmm if there's a ID #---that means personal info ----just something to think about.




That is true, but the level of personal info here would i would think be nothing more then a name and email address. if chose to.

As much as we all hate the term mailing lists, businesses live by them. if you have a list as this could provide, then it could be used to benefit both the site and the businesses, if done right.

Opp in for it, and then the members can get discounts at participating vendors, BUT what is in it for the vendor? large ones usually will not offer a group discount unless there are X amount of members and even then the company and or group usually pays Y amount to the vendor for the added benefit to their members.

Having the list like this can come in handy then to the vendor to use for specific marketing opportunities.

Now this is all very wide and vague but I think the gest of it is there.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the idea.  I voted.


----------



## Mark (Apr 15, 2010)

I like it. I'm in. Benefits or not, it's a step in the right direct. IMHO.

Not only could there be benefits down the road, but it gives a perception of permanence, not just an internet web site. Not just a forum, an organization.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 15, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Voted, I also like the idea of having a number or other way to identify them with the card. I can think of all sorts of applications such as group buy participation, contest entry, swap entries etc. Would be easy to just pass your member number on if that number could then be tied to contacting them. But even just for doing drawings.
> As for the "Only if it is worth something now" Type comment. I guess you can keep setting back while others do the work to make it of value. Or get up and help out. Sorry if that sounded rough. It is nearly not as rude as I want it to be. Sorry but that whole how you don't contribute but want more than those that do have have been able to put together just does not set with me.


 
Wow,  I could feel the love way back here on the back row!


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Apr 15, 2010)

Could they be used on the back side of your busness card if your a paying member?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds to me we are heading down the Pen Turner's Guild path. As far as discounts go who is offering discounts. None of the big players that I know of or else that would be discussed here. Our members offer discounts to the members of this forum and you have to be a member of the forum to be able to see these offers if I am correct. No visitors can see them. ( or I maybe wrong on this and if so then it should be that way) Not sure how having a number would help in a bash drawing. Pick a number or pick a name what is the difference. I don't see a any value in it other than saying I am a member of an organization. Hope this does not sound too crass but just stating an opinion as the way I see it.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 16, 2010)

Since IAP allows open access to membership without qualification, the membership card has dubious value. That doesnt mean that there isnt pride in belonging to the IAP. You could just as easily design a card, assign a membership Id and let those who chose to, print their own cards or add their membership number and the Iap logo to their own business card. Some members have indicated they dont even wish to disclose their membership to their customer base and for valid reasons. All though the vendors should see the value in advertising discounts to members of the Iap Since they are not allowed advertising space on the website there is no reason to believe a card will benifit the membership. Mike


----------



## JeremyJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Ditto to mredburn


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Hummmmmmm if there's a ID #---that means personal info ----just something to think about.



Gary, Maybe not so much personal info. But at least contact info. From a view point of doing buys etc it becomes a nightmare to match user names with real name with the name they pay under (usually a spouse) Bugs would need to be worked out. Of course there are lots of suppliers that recognize and support the I.A.P. So hopefully that situation would improve as well.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 16, 2010)

This being a free website makes me think a charge for the card would add legitimacy to the project. Once vendors understand only the serious folks will participate I think they will be more willing to support the effort.

I'm on the fence about serial numbers. I doubt any vendor would care.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 16, 2010)

There is also the point that the vendors many whom participate and or monitor this site could easily start a thread that gave a promotion code to Iap members to use at Check out.  This type of thread might have to be pre approved by the "POWERS THAT BE" before it was  posted. I believe Exotic Blanks did just that.   A member id number could just be assigned to members, It wouldn't necessarily have to have any other information attached. At least no more than is required now.  Mike


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 16, 2010)

Good idea...


----------



## louie68 (Apr 16, 2010)

What purpose would this card have? Other than the printer making money off of the idea. I vote no if a business elect to offer you a discount so be it! Just ask it does not hurt. All they sat is no


----------



## Pepsi (Apr 16, 2010)

I voted too.

              Al


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 16, 2010)

i don't have nearly enough money left in my wallet after all the pen goodies i have bought...a card might fill some of that space :biggrin: I'm in.


----------



## shadow man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think this is a reasonable idea. If it is decided to offer membership cards good. If you want one get one ,if you don't then don't. I don't see what a card could hurt.
My thoughts
George


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 16, 2010)

To address the "why" question, in part.

The Wisconsin Chapter meets at Wood Craft.  The store franchisee has offered us a discount at his store, any time we come in.  However, he needs to be able to identify us as members.  

We will be making an ID card.  We got this deal, because one of our members PUT FORTH THE EFFORT to get it.  

I'm in Daniel's camp on this one---want a purpose,  go make one!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm one of the members that would never point my customers here and also can't see a reason for a membership card as the bigger distributors are at this time are not giving discounts to members so I only see that a card would just take up space in my wallet.




mredburn said:


> Since IAP allows open access to membership without qualification, the membership card has dubious value. That doesnt mean that there isnt pride in belonging to the IAP. You could just as easily design a card, assign a membership Id and let those who chose to, print their own cards or add their membership number and the Iap logo to their own business card. Some members have indicated they dont even wish to disclose their membership to their customer base and for valid reasons. All though the vendors should see the value in advertising discounts to members of the Iap Since they are not allowed advertising space on the website there is no reason to believe a card will benifit the membership. Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 16, 2010)

Pesronally I think we are over playing the discount idea.

Both the local Woodcraft and Rocklers give discounts to AAW members as well as several woodworking and woodturning clubs in the area. They also bombard us with promotional ads at least once a week, but sometimes twice a week.

When I visit either store, it doesn't matter what card you pull out of your wallet, they usually have at least a 10% sale on whatever it is you are after so other discounts don't apply. They have it so complicated where your club memberships don't apply to sale items, items being sold on tuesday mornings, after 2:00PM thursdays and during linch hours on even numbered days except mondays unless it's the second monday in the month!

So, it really doesn't matter if I have one club card or a dozen, If I want something I just say which groups I belong to then just ask what's the best price today!

As far as the card working with online vendors, as mentioned above, simply mentioning a discount code when placing an order would work just as well without the logistics of keeping up with a database of card members.

Other than just having a card for the novelty of it, I have yet to see one example where it would serve a purpose. "Someday it might come in handy" or "Maybe vendors will start giving discounts" or "Maybe this or maybe that" aren't reasons for a card. 

As Jeff stated in his opening comments.... _"Additional suggestions are welcome in this thread._" So why not discuss and establish the need for a card first, then work out the logistics?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 16, 2010)

I feel strongly both ways.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how a simple idea here can go off in so many directions and heat up to such degrees.  A card sounds easy, just like using the logo on your business cards, if you wish.  Personal choice continues to be an option, no matter what.  Belonging to a group is a human thing - that is why we all come here-common interests, build community, chat, etc.


----------



## Steve Busey (Apr 16, 2010)

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!"

After reading most of the arguments, I don't think there's enough value for the effort someone would have to expend, with compiling, printing, mailing, reprinting (_"my name was spelled *worng!*"_  :wink: ), etc. As others have said, if I need a discount, I can usually get one, either from a mailer on their checkout counter, or using my AAW card, or even using retailmenot(dot)com if ordering online. 

So, one less card to clutter my wallet. As always, *YMMV.*


----------



## dow (Apr 16, 2010)

In reading through this thread, the question that kept coming to my mind is, "Why?"   Not that the idea of a membership card is necessarily a bad thing, it isn't. I'm just not sure if there are enough valid reasons for one.

Here are some thoughts, in no particular order:


IAP is free
IAP is open to anyone who wants to join... Heck, you guys even took me. :biggrin:
I just logged off of IAP and then crawled around the site a little bit, and I can't find any "Members Only" areas, so why would someone have to be a member?
In crawling around as a "non-member" I see that Rockler is giving an IAP 10% discount online if you use a special code.  This is posted in the "Vendor Liaison" section, and is available whether you are logged in or not.  So as a "non-member" I can use that code and get 10% off of my next Rockler order.
 
Membership cards are cool, IF you have someone to show it to, or IF you have a NEED for a card.  Otherwise, it's a cool looking bookmark.
If you're going to have a membership card, will it be required or optional?
Will there be card holder benefits in IAP itself?  a "members only" area, or something like that?
In the past, the idea was tossed around to have a "members only" area where things like pricing, marketing, etc. could be discussed without having that information available to potential customers, apparently to help reduce the chances of a potential customer saying, "Oh yeah, well, I KNOW that you only paid X dollars for this kit and Y dollars for that blank, so it's only worth Z dollars."  Perhaps a card and member number would be a good idea if we had an exclusive area that required those credentials to enter.
I guess after this rambling, I'd have to say that while the idea appeals to me, I'm not sure that there's a need or a justification for having one, _*at this time*_.  Show me the justification and I'll gladly support it

There are things that exist simply because they do.  I'm not sure that a membership card belongs in this category.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 16, 2010)

until and unless IAP becomes a pay site, I see no need.


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 16, 2010)

I can see several potential upsides if this comes to fruition, no real downside. Voted.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 16, 2010)

I think a card is a good idea as it would offer a sense of belonging to something. If you want one great, if you don't want one, also great don't get one. Those that feel it would have some benifit would be able to have one, but getting one would not be necessary. No harm, no foul. I have the IAP logo displayed when I am at shows and mention my membership to anyone who will listen. To me it is an honor and a privilege to be a part of the IAP. Just because some one else may not see the need for a membership card, do not prevent those of us that do desire one from our dream.
Too dramatic???


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, thanks to Ed and Dawn for the offer of a %50 percent discount to those that have a card.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 16, 2010)

bobjackson said:


> I think a card is a good idea as it would offer a sense of belonging to something. If you want one great, if you don't want one, also great don't get one. Those that feel it would have some benifit would be able to have one, but getting one would not be necessary. No harm, no foul. I have the IAP logo displayed when I am at shows and mention my membership to anyone who will listen. To me it is an honor and a privilege to be a part of the IAP. Just because some one else may not see the need for a membership card, do not prevent those of us that do desire one from our dream.
> Too dramatic???





bobjackson said:


> Also, thanks to Ed and Dawn for the offer of a %50 percent discount to those that have a card.



Gee, Bob, looks like you spent most of the day *DREAMING*!!!


----------



## dow (Apr 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Gee, Bob, looks like you spent most of the day *DREAMING*!!!



I don't know... If Bob said it, then it must be true.:biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, a dude can dream can't he.


----------



## rsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

> Also, thanks to Ed and Dawn for the offer of a %50 percent discount to those that have a card.


 
Thanks for the heads up Bob, and thanks to Ed and Dawn...:bananen_smilies046::biggrin::tongue: I will now be eagerly awaiting MY card:wink: Man, what I could do if that was only true...


----------



## David M (Apr 16, 2010)

if it was for a fund raiser , at 5 bucks , most would chip in . if in the long run , the chance that it might make it easer on some of the bash activities or just to track active members or whatever ......... 
 10 years from now i might be able to sell my card with a low id number. i also like the ideal of members only side on the page . but anyone could sign up and look.
 i see both sides but i would be in.
David


----------



## Verne (Apr 16, 2010)

I voted. I'm in. What ever you decide just suits me to a T
Vern


----------



## bitshird (Apr 16, 2010)

I voted and for some reason (I'm not sure why) I think it's a good idea, I always tell people about this great pen making forum and well it would be worth the fin to me.


----------



## Parson (Apr 16, 2010)

How about staying green by issuing a membership number system and creating a secret handshake instead?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 16, 2010)

bobjackson said:


> Also, thanks to Ed and Dawn for the offer of a %150 percent discount to those that have a card.



You just gotta love some of these vendors :biggrin:

I don't see any reason for it, I've got a house full of things that might
be useful 'someday'. Don't see any particular reason not to, either.
I'd also be a little concerned about trading personal information. Nobody
collects that info for nothing, and computers are great at collecting, sorting,
collating and cross referencing information. That's what they do. and none
of them seem to be secure enough for my taste.

I get cards all the time. Coffee club cards. Frequent shopper cards. Coupon
cards. I even have hundreds of credit cards I've never used. (although for
some reason, they think I'm "Your Name Here". Wonder what my credit
score is..)  I don't use these cards, I can't keep track of them. The only
exception is a Supermarket card that was in the glove box of a car I bought. 
It is in someone else's name. I'm sure those people love me for the free
turkeys I earn for them, but I would not carry that card in my own name.
We already share too much information.

Now, if this card were for a fundraiser, I'd buy one.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 16, 2010)

I voted yes at zero cost, although I have no problem paying for a card, it's just, I don't know, having to pay for membership is a slippery slope I don't want to see this board going down.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 16, 2010)

chance said:


> Im not extremely active here but this would be of no use to me.  I have never heard of any of my local stores mentioning a discount based on this website.  If it is useful to others go ahead but don't go to too much effort unless someone can really use it.



The local Woodcraft gives a discount to the AAW Woodturners chapter in our area.  AND provides their meeting area AND provides lathes etc equipment for us to use.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 16, 2010)

How about a secret decoder ring with the IAP seal to go with out super secret handshake.


I would pay $5 for a membership card to help raise funds for IAP


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 16, 2010)

mredburn said:


> All though the vendors should see the value in advertising discounts to members of the Iap Since they are not allowed advertising space on the website there is no reason to believe a card will benifit the membership. Mike


 
Mike, all vendors are allowed to advertise here at IAP in the business classifieds at no cost to them at all.  They just choose not to.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 16, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Our members offer discounts to the members of this forum and you have to be a member of the forum to be able to see these offers if I am correct. No visitors can see them.


 
This is not correct.  The only part of IAP that is visible to members only is the marketing and shows section.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> This is not correct. The only part of IAP that is visible to members only is the marketing and shows section.


 


Thanks for clarifying that Curtis. And here is the rest of the quote that I said


Sounds to me we are heading down the Pen Turner's Guild path. As far as discounts go who is offering discounts. None of the big players that I know of or else that would be discussed here. Our members offer discounts to the members of this forum and you have to be a member of the forum to be able to see these offers if I am correct. No visitors can see them. ( or I maybe wrong on this and if so then it should be that way) Not sure how having a number would help in a bash drawing. Pick a number or pick a name what is the difference. I don't see a any value in it other than saying I am a member of an organization. Hope this does not sound too crass but just stating an opinion as the way I see it.

I think the sales of things and certain other forums here should only be viewed by members. I know that was not the question at hand but to me it fit in.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 17, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Curtis. And here is the rest of the quote that I said
> 
> None of the big players that I know of or else that would be discussed here.



Rockler is currently offering a discount to IAP members...I'll post others as they come...


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Rockler is currently offering a discount to IAP members...I'll post others as they come...


 

Where did you see this ad??  If you have can you post it???  Are there others out there???


----------



## dow (Apr 17, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Where did you see this ad??  If you have can you post it???  Are there others out there???



John, it's posted in the "Vendor's Liaison" section, which is a sub-forum of the "IAP Management Team" section.  If you'll take a look at my previous post on page 4, you'll see that I mentioned it there, and also mentioned that it's posted there plain as day for anybody, member or not, to see and take advantage of.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2010)

dow said:


> John, it's posted in the "Vendor's Liaison" section, which is a sub-forum of the "IAP Management Team" section. If you'll take a look at my previous post on page 4, you'll see that I mentioned it there, and also mentioned that it's posted there plain as day for anybody, member or not, to see and take advantage of.


 

Dow I did not read your post, sorry about that. Second I did not know that is where stuff like that will be posted. I always looked in the vendor section. I bet there are many people here that do not know that is there either. Have to keep an eye out for this also now.


----------



## dow (Apr 17, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Dow I did not read your post, sorry about that.


Now I'm gonna go sit in the corner and cry. :crying::biggrin:


> Second I did not know that is where stuff like that will be posted. I always looked in the vendor section.


Me either.  I stumbled across it while testing for non-member access to stuff.  


> I bet there are many people here that do not know that is there either.


I bet you're right.


> Have to keep an eye out for this also now.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 17, 2010)

Up until I saw this post this morning I haven't given this any thought. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 17, 2010)

local woodcraft stores offer a club discount to local clubs usually 10%. we like to see a membership card because we had none members try to take advantage of the discount.


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 24, 2010)

What is the outcome of this idea ????


----------



## pensmyth (Apr 25, 2010)

IF YOU MAKE THEM THEY WILL TAKE THEM......

I'd take one. I could put it in my $50.00 IAP Logo'd mug along with my favorite pens....


----------

